# Hi Every One



## Roamingirl (Oct 15, 2011)

*Saying hello and so glad to have found this site.
Just going to sell my old Eagle Citroen camper van,sob,sob.
Have a larger 4 berth Swift now,going to take her on a 10 day hol tomorrow to try her out.

 Hoping to go to Norway (Tromso) in her next year.
Any advice welcomed,hoping to do plenty of wild camping on the way.*:fun:


----------



## Tbear (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Roamingirl,

Welcome to the site.

Advice, become a full member and get the Points of Interest File. Well worth the few quid it costs. Ask any questions you like and someone will try and sort you a reasonable answer out.

Happy travels.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Roamingirl

welcome to the site
lots of advice and help on here so just ask away.

tranivanman:welcome:


----------



## ellisboy (Oct 15, 2011)

:wave::welcome::have fun:


----------



## cooljules (Oct 16, 2011)

hello and er...willkomen

no idea what your on about with the names of the vans, but hey.....have fun in the wild.


----------



## Viktor (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome...not long joined myself either.:welcome:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Roamingirl and a warm welcome to the site, hope you enjoy.


----------



## scampa (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi and Welcome! :wave:

As Tbear says, the POI file is well worth the price to download a few thousand wildcamping spots around the UK.

Hope you're enjoying your holiday!! :drive:


----------



## marshdc2@yahoo.co.uk (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to the Wild Camping site.

We'll be looking out for you in Norway, we are going to be at North Cape hopefully on the 21st June next year.

Regards,

David.


----------



## Rolly (Oct 19, 2011)

*Norway 2012*



Roamingirl said:


> *Saying hello and so glad to have found this site.
> Just going to sell my old Eagle Citroen camper van,sob,sob.
> Have a larger 4 berth Swift now,going to take her on a 10 day hol tomorrow to try her out.
> 
> ...



There's at least 2 of us heading for the North Cape on June 21st. If you're feeling adventurous why don't you drive the extra bit and join us - if you're there at the time?
Rolly


----------



## Mothman (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi & welcome aboard,

Mothman,,


----------

